# Anyone using a boss sport duty poly



## JHAWK (Jan 24, 2005)

I am looking at a Boss sport duty poly plow for my Tundra. I am using a 67' scout right now with a 7' fisher, which works well but is a manual angle (homemade manual) and the lack of power steering is killing me. I talked to a Boss dealer and he said that it is a night and day difference between the Boss and Fishers Homesteader. He has one left in stock and I don't want it to slip away, but I also want some feedback from anyone using the plow on soft sprung truck. Can anyone give me some feedback?

-JHAWK


----------



## szippijr (Oct 10, 2004)

I got one on a ford explorer. Its a cool piece. I have 6 of the bigger bosses and is built with same quailty. I paid 2550 complete.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

szippijr,

That price include installation?
When/Where did you get it?

Kevin


----------



## szippijr (Oct 10, 2004)

Im a boss dealar. The instalation on an explorer is custom


----------



## JHAWK (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks but I think that I started looking and my scout heard me. Pressed in the clutch this morning and SNAP arm breaks off throw out bearing fork. Looks like my hand has been force and I am off to buy it. Thanks szippijr I will give an update when I get it installed.


----------

